# Found these two table salts. Are they okay ?



## Want2FeelGood

1. Morton fine sea salt. Label shows "does not contain iodine". This is strange. It's from the sea and we are supposed to avoid things from the sea. Huh ? Label doesn't list the iodine analysis like #2 below.

2. Real Salt by Redmond Trading Co. http://www.realsalt.com from Whole Foods.

Lists iodine at 0.002% on the nutritional label

Oh, are popsicles okay to eat ? The sugar-free ones ?


----------



## Octavia

Want2 - I would stay away from any sea salt, and both of the ones you mention are sea salts.

See if you can find one of these:
Morton Salt (plain): http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/foodsalts/salt_Plain.htm

Morton Coarse Kosher Salt:
http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/foodsalts/Coarse_kosher.htm

From the Morton website - http://www.mortonsalt.com/faqs/index.html#q6
_The following salt products ARE iodized:
Morton® Iodized Table Salt
Morton® Lite Salt™ Mixture

The following salt products ARE NOT iodized:
Morton® Canning and Pickling Salt
Morton® Plain Table Salt
Morton® Coarse Kosher Salt
Morton® Popcorn Salt
Morton® Salt Substitute 
Morton® Sea Salt Fine 
Morton® Sea Salt Coarse_

That should give you some better options. Of course, some will be easier to find than others.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

That was my point. Both of the salts listed claim they do NOT supply iodine. Do the ones you listed have an iodine analysis on the label, or do they indicate "no iodine" ?

I saw many "sea salts" which state "no iodine".

Oh, anyone know about "Mrs. Dash's" seasoning ?


----------



## Octavia

When I was buying salt months ago, I made the mistake of getting one of those "non-iodized" sea salts first, but then I saw/read something that convinced me the sea salt was not okay no matter what. So I went out and got a different salt. I can't remember the details or what I saw at that time, but it was clear to me that the sea salt would not work for the low-iodine diet.

As for the Mrs. Dash options, the packages aren't too clear about what's in them, so I decided to stay away from them when I was doing the low-iodine diet.


----------

